# Throttlestop limit the TDP level... help



## masses (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I've recently used Throttlestop and i've a small problem. I've had a Undervolt and put some limits to my cpu for fight my high temperatures and all was and it is great: also because i playing only at fortnite maybe but i have 70/74 degrees and it's perfect considering the 90/94 degrees at the start..... (Ah, sorry, MSI GF65 Thin 10ser 1253 IT, i5 10300H, Rtx 2060, 16 gb).

Yesterday i saw a very strange usage of tdp level. In fact as you can see in the image the tdp is limited at 25 W instead of 45 W (as it can be ad it has been until yesterday). Ad obviously the CPU dosen't reach the maximum frequency beacause the red advise "POWER" appears near "prochot 95 C".

I hadn't modify anything in the settings, how it is possible? (When i also open the window of tdp settings if i modify the tdp level with the value of 45 instantly changes in "1" and is it not editable. How can i fix it?

EDIT: This evening i've seen that the CPU dosen't reach the maximun frequency, and use 25W, also when TS is not activated and only when i started Fortnite (if, for example i play the CPU bench the CPU reach 45 W of tdp as it can be....) How is it possible? The problem persist only with fortnite! Epic games limited the CPU power.... i don't absolutely know why

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2022)

masses said:


> if i modify the tdp level with the value of 45 instantly changes in "1"


Why are you touching the TDP Level?









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




A 10300H only has 2 TDP Levels. When the CPU is in TDP Level 0, it is a 45W CPU. When you switch to TDP Level 1, it changes into a 35W CPU. You hopefully do not want that. Your screenshot shows that the CPU is in TDP Level 0 so leave that setting alone.

Check the MMIO Lock option in the TPL window. Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes so you have a record of your CPU's performance. When done testing, exit ThrottleStop and attach the log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder.

The MSR PL1 and PL2 power limits are set to 200W each. If your CPU is running too hot, those are the items that you have to adjust. You can lower these down to 45W or less. Make sure to clear the Disable Power Limit Control box so ThrottleStop can send this power limit information to the CPU.

The Turbo Power Limits section at the top confirms that you have set the CPU to 200W. No wonder it runs hot.


----------



## masses (Feb 8, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Why are you touching the TDP Level?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Here my log file where you can see the CPU power is average 25/27W  and, in this game sessione, i always have the red advise "POWER"..... I also share screenshots of my TS settings..

I don't have problems of temperature: my CPU (after undervolt and some settings in the Turbo Cores) reach 68/70 degrees average, so the real problem is that only with epic games my CPU is limited to 26/27 W!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2022)

masses said:


> the CPU power is average 25/27W


The log file does not show any power limit throttling. Your CPU is consuming less than 30W because that is all the power it needs to run the game you are playing at full speed. You set the maximum turbo ratio multiplier to 40 so that is the speed your CPU is running at. If you want your CPU to run faster and consume more power and run hotter, change the 4 Cores Active turbo multiplier back to the default value, 42. You cannot force a CPU to consume more power if it is already running at full speed. 

The Turbo Ratio Limits window shows the default values. 45, 44, 43, 42. You cannot overclock your processor. It is locked. Setting the 2 Cores Active multiplier to 45 will be ignored. The maximum is 44. Same thing for the 3 Cores Active multiplier. The maximum for that is 43. Going higher than the default values is always ignored on a locked processor. 

The maximum CPU temperature is only 80°C in the log file. There is no reason to slow your CPU down. Intel has been setting the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C on almost all of their CPUs for more than 10 years. Intel must be confident that their CPUs can run reliably at high temperatures. There is no need to worry.  

In the FIVR window, set IccMax to the maximum value, 255.75 for both the CPU Core and the CPU Cache. Also check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. 



unclewebb said:


> Check the MMIO Lock option in the TPL window.


----------



## masses (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks! But isn't a problem of throttling or cpu temperature (that are perfect in fact for the turbo ratio limits that i've setted)! When i used fortnite on win 10 always with Throttle stop and with the same settings, i've never seen the red alert "POWER" and the CPU always on 40W. In fact during my last session on game, the CPU frequency is not 3990 mHz stable like with win 10 but is between 3200-3900 with frame lags and less FPS. 

I don't want to change my CPU turbo ratio limits cause this will increase my temps that are perfect just for these settings!!!


unclewebb said:


> View attachment 235803
> 
> 
> The log file does not show any power limit throttling. Your CPU is consuming less than 30W because that is all the power it needs to run the game you are playing at full speed. You set the maximum turbo ratio multiplier to 40 so that is the speed your CPU is running at. If you want your CPU to run faster and consume more power and run hotter, change the 4 Cores Active turbo multiplier back to the default value, 42. You cannot force a CPU to consume more power if it is already running at full speed.
> ...





masses said:


> Thanks! But isn't a problem of throttling or cpu temperature (that are perfect in fact for the turbo ratio limits that i've setted)! When i used fortnite on win 10 always with Throttle stop and with the same settings, i've never seen the red alert "POWER" and the CPU always on 40W. In fact during my last session on game, the CPU frequency is not 3990 mHz stable like with win 10 but is between 3200-3900 with frame lags and less FPS.
> 
> I don't want to change my CPU turbo ratio limits cause this will increase my temps that are perfect just for these settings!!!


So in fact, when i started a CPU test the CPu obliouvsly works at 100% (but also on Fornite works around 95/99 100%) but on the TS bench reach 44/45 W!!! Only with Fornite the red advise "POWER" arrives and the tdp is limited to 25W.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2022)

masses said:


> but on the TS bench reach 44/45 W!!!


Different programs work different parts of the CPU. When a stress test like Prime95 Small FFTs is used to fully load the CPU, it is using the AVX instruction set so power consumption and temperatures will go through the roof compared to the TS Bench or compared to any game. It is perfectly normal if the TS Bench stress test consumes more power compared to Fortnite. The only thing that is important is if the CPU is running at full speed or not.



masses said:


> is between 3200-3900


What monitoring software is showing you this data? The log file you posted does not show that. Ignore the on screen CPU MHz that is reported while in game. It does not accurately track CPU MHz when all cores of the CPU are not fully loaded.



masses said:


> the tdp is limited to 25W


The log file you posted does not show that. Power consumption spends most of the time varying between 25W and 31W. If power was being limited to 25W, the log file would show power numbers like 24.8, 24.9 or 25.0 and it would show the type of throttling in the log file, either PL1 or PL2. The MULTI column would also show a consistent drop from the 40.00 multiplier.

Here is an example from your log file. The MULTI column is consistent, the C0%, CPU temperature and power consumption are all varying normally. There is zero indication of any CPU throttling. The entire log file while you are playing looks very similar.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-02-06  20:01:00  39.99   58.9  100.0       0   74   1.0475   26.3
2022-02-06  20:01:01  39.98   59.9  100.0       0   74   1.0435   26.8
2022-02-06  20:01:02  40.00   77.9  100.0       0   76   1.0481   30.7
2022-02-06  20:01:03  40.00   74.3  100.0       0   79   1.0487   30.7
2022-02-06  20:01:04  40.00   77.4  100.0       0   78   1.0426   31.1
2022-02-06  20:01:05  40.00   78.2  100.0       0   77   1.0393   31.5
2022-02-06  20:01:06  40.00   79.9  100.0       0   78   1.0403   31.4
2022-02-06  20:01:07  40.00   84.5  100.0       0   78   1.0487   32.0
2022-02-06  20:01:08  40.00   78.9  100.0       0   79   1.0450   31.4
2022-02-06  20:01:09  40.00   82.4  100.0       0   79   1.0405   31.4
2022-02-06  20:01:10  40.00   74.4  100.0       0   76   1.0452   29.7
2022-02-06  20:01:11  39.99   62.8  100.0       0   73   1.0461   27.1
2022-02-06  20:01:12  39.98   64.8  100.0       0   75   1.0499   27.8
2022-02-06  20:01:13  38.46   62.2  100.0       0   73   1.0525   25.9
2022-02-06  20:01:14  40.00   63.6  100.0       0   74   1.0452   27.4
2022-02-06  20:01:15  40.00   66.6  100.0       0   74   1.0480   28.1
2022-02-06  20:01:16  40.00   71.2  100.0       0   77   1.0452   28.9
2022-02-06  20:01:17  40.00   86.8  100.0       0   77   1.0425   31.1
2022-02-06  20:01:18  39.99   74.9  100.0       0   75   1.0452   29.3
2022-02-06  20:01:19  39.98   73.0  100.0       0   74   1.0460   28.9
2022-02-06  20:01:20  39.99   63.4  100.0       0   75   1.0477   27.5
```

Go into the Options window and turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring. That will include the GPU MHz and GPU temperatures in the same log file.



masses said:


> less FPS


It might be the GPU that is causing this throttling problem.



masses said:


> POWER


Instead of looking at that, open up Limit Reasons and watch for any boxes turning red under the CORE column. Post another log file so I can have a second look for anything unusual.

Edit - Here is an example of what the log file will show during a power limit throttling episode.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2021-08-03  11:58:50  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   69   1.2286  142.5
2021-08-03  11:58:51  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   69   1.2286  142.3
2021-08-03  11:58:52  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   68   1.2286  142.5
2021-08-03  11:58:53  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   69   1.2286  142.5
2021-08-03  11:58:54  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   69   1.2286  142.8
2021-08-03  11:58:55  48.00  100.0  100.0       0   69   1.2286  142.8
2021-08-03  11:58:56  46.54  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1952  126.1   PL1
2021-08-03  11:58:57  46.41  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1666  124.6   PL1
2021-08-03  11:58:58  46.42  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1953  124.7   PL1
2021-08-03  11:58:59  46.41  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1665  124.6   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:00  46.39  100.0  100.0       0   65   1.1953  124.5   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:01  46.44  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1666  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:02  46.39  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1952  124.7   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:03  46.26  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1953  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:04  46.46  100.0  100.0       0   65   1.1953  124.7   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:05  46.45  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1953  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:06  46.46  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1953  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:07  46.46  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1666  124.9   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:08  46.47  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1952  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:09  46.44  100.0  100.0       0   65   1.1953  124.7   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:10  46.45  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1953  124.9   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:11  46.45  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1953  124.8   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:12  46.46  100.0  100.0       0   64   1.1666  125.0   PL1
2021-08-03  11:59:13  46.46  100.0  100.0       0   63   1.1953  125.0   PL1
```

The MULTI column drops from a steady 48.00 to approximately 46.50. The temperature drops from 69°C to 64°C and power consumption drops from 142.5W to just a hair under 125.0W. The reason for throttling is in the far right column. PL1 or power limit 1 must be limiting the CPU to 125W. There are multiple data points within this log file that confirm power limit throttling. When I looked at your log file, there was nothing like that to indicate a CPU throttling problem.


----------



## masses (Feb 11, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Different programs work different parts of the CPU. When a stress test like Prime95 Small FFTs is used to fully load the CPU, it is using the AVX instruction set so power consumption and temperatures will go through the roof compared to the TS Bench or compared to any game. It is perfectly normal if the TS Bench stress test consumes more power compared to Fortnite. The only thing that is important is if the CPU is running at full speed or not.
> 
> 
> What monitoring software is showing you this data? The log file you posted does not show that. Ignore the on screen CPU MHz that is reported while in game. It does not accurately track CPU MHz when all cores of the CPU are not fully loaded.
> ...


ok... i'll share you the next log file with also the GPU data... but for me it's very strange, trust me! The TS screen, with windows 10, always show me (during game) a 3999,0 mHz frequency (for the Turbo limits that i'had selected) and, infact, if i stopped Throttlestop the temperature increase and also the W power!! I've never seen the POWER red advise!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 11, 2022)

I noticed that your FIVR screenshot shows that Speed Shift EPP is set to 130. This can interfere with maximum performance. I prefer to let Windows manage this setting. Perhaps that has changed between Windows 10 and Windows 11. 

Try clearing the Speed Shift - EPP check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Switch your Windows power plan back and forth and watch the FIVR monitoring table to see if the EPP value changes. Most computers running Windows 10 used to set EPP to 84 when using the Windows Balanced power plan. When using the High Performance power plan, Windows usually set EPP to 0. These values are perfectly OK. I would avoid using ThrottleStop to try and force EPP to 130. That will interfere with what Windows is trying to do. It is not good to have Windows and ThrottleStop writing different EPP values to the same CPU register. 



masses said:


> trust me!


I try to trust people but I have to go by what the log file shows. The one you posted does not show CPU throttling. Hopefully the next log file will show something different.


----------



## Zen88 (Apr 27, 2022)

GS66 10750h
Smth strange happend
My PL1 PL2 are 65 and 135
But in reality 45 and 51!!!
everywhere is written 65 135
in Bios in TS
no idea what can be, I updated chipset driver.. maybe this is the reason, but how to roll it back - no idea


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you using any MSI control software on your computer? 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 10750H has a 45W TDP rating so some manufacturers have decided to limit these CPUs long term to 45W. They often times use an embedded controller (EC) to enforce this limit so you cannot use ThrottleStop to go beyond 45W long term. 

Post a screenshot of the ThrottleStop TPL window. Is the MMIO Lock box checked?


----------



## Zen88 (Apr 27, 2022)

Will send little bit later, but few days back all was ok, I was able to put even 85 as pl1 and it was working


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 27, 2022)

Zen88 said:


> few days back all was ok,


Updates happen all of the time if you let them. Check your Windows update history or anything else that might have changed recently.


----------



## Zen88 (Apr 28, 2022)

Here they are
I was using Dragon center, and few days back updated Intel Chipset driver

Update. I make it back
I guess when I update driver, smth in BIOS chenged. I found 1 option, which switched between TDP and PL
so now back again as it was


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2022)

I prefer not to check Sync MMIO. 

I recommend checking the MMIO Lock box instead. 

A setting in Dragon Center has likely changed the power limits.


----------



## toshow91 (May 27, 2022)

masses said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Recentemente ho usato Throttlestop e ho un piccolo problema. Ho avuto un Undervolt e ho messo dei limiti alla mia cpu per combattere le mie alte temperature e tutto è stato ed è fantastico: anche perché gioco solo a fortnite forse ma ho 70/74 gradi ed è perfetto considerando i 90/94 gradi all'inizio..... (Ah, scusa, MSI GF65 Thin 10ser 1253 IT, i5 10300H, Rtx 2060, 16 gb).
> 
> ...


‎Hello.. have you found a solution to this? I have exactly the same problem as you.. at any moment my limits have changed and go down to 25 W playing on forza horizon 5..‎


----------

